# Cancellation of visa.



## BrianH (Jul 13, 2008)

Could someone please advise.
I arrived in Dubai on a 60 day visit visa back on th 8th October 2008 and have been on a 1 visa run to Oman which gave me another 30 days from 2nd December to 2nd January. In the meantime I'm told that my employers were processing my visa, since then due to personal reasons I need to return to the UK. Although the visa had not been processed and after handing in my resignation last week I was told yesterday the visa has now been cancelled?
Now I'm being told I need to do another Visa run today when I get my passport back and it will show that I am 19 days over staying. If my passport is stamped 30 days on the previous visa run does this really mean 60 days? or will i be fined for overstaying?
Also how will I know if my visa was actually being processed and will I incur a charge if so how much?

Many Thanks


----------

